# hey all martin fanatics!



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

i have a martin cougar speed flite with cams, not sure of year or cam names. but i am looking for 28.5 or 29 inch moduals for it. also, did these have the cable gaurd behind the sight or did it screw into back of riser below grip? if it screwed into riser i cant find one that will go into it. any help would be appreciated. the moduals on it now have a 5 on them. i did short string it but it did not help much at all, would rather do it right since my father will be using it the season.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

huntnutsbro said:


> i have a martin cougar speed flite with cams, not sure of year or cam names. but i am looking for 28.5 or 29 inch moduals for it. also, did these have the cable gaurd behind the sight or did it screw into back of riser below grip? if it screwed into riser i cant find one that will go into it. any help would be appreciated. the moduals on it now have a 5 on them. i did short string it but it did not help much at all, would rather do it right since my father will be using it the season.



Give us a call next week...we will try to figure out exactly what you have and if parts are still available. 800-541-8902


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Joel C said:


> Give us a call next week...we will try to figure out exactly what you have and if parts are still available. 800-541-8902


:thumb:

Martin has the best customer service in the business!


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

*martin/customer service.*

that is good service! so do i ask for you joel? or just tech? thanks.


----------



## Blaineyboy54 (Jul 7, 2007)

*martin reps....*

Hey....I have a Martin Vision LB 55#er....right from the git-go I lost the string it came with (stock flemish style, didn't like it)....in yer opinion what is the optimal length and strand # B-50 continuous string for this bow? And how true is the stated 55# draw weight? Please keep in mind I am also looking for the recomended brace height along with string length...:wink:
Blaine


----------

